# Speaking/Introducing Yourself in Front of the Class



## Dirt Road Rambler

so for those of you in college like me (or high school or whatever) the fall semester will be here before long. a source of anxiety for me is the first day of class when the professor goes around the room and has everyone state their name, major, hometown, a fun fact, etc. i don't know why that this freaks me out so much, but for the last few semesters it really has. it's like i'm semi-nervous, but still pretty composed when the first person speaks. then as the speaking trail moves closer to me i get more anxious. by the time the person right before me is giving their spiel, my heart feels like a kick drum, my face feels hot, my hands are sweaty. then sure enough, i start to speak and my voice is shakier than a 80 year old rope bridge. afterwards i usually feel like everyone sees me as weak (which some probably do and some don't). what's weird is occasionally i'll have to speak and be totally confident, no shaking at all, and all i had to do is reassure myself by thinking, "you got this!" other times that does not work at all. most of the time in a totally spontaneous speaking situation i am fine, it's just when there is some sort of buildup like going around the room and speaking in class. anyone have any personal experiences/advice on this challenge?


----------



## blue the puppy

ugh. when i taught i NEVER made my students do this, mainly because i know how nervous it made me. 

do you have a 'fun fact' ready to go? sometimes being prepared/knowing what to say makes things a bit easier.


----------



## ty44

I know exactly what you mean. If you were asked suddenly, its perfectly fine. If you have to wait for your turn, its pretty agonising.


----------



## ThatLonerChick

Yeah I hate talking infront of people but it's something I really want to get over. 
and to think, I'm going to be a teacher lol :S


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I had to do a chemistry presentation inf ront of 400 people. It was scary at first but after a couple minutes I got into my groove and did really well. The worst I thought was that the students didnt even care what I was talking about, which is fine with me if they are not paying attention to me!


----------



## factmonger

Oh god...that always makes me want to upchuck...and when they have the get-to-know-you games...tiptoe:blush:no


----------



## Velorrei

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I had to do a chemistry presentation inf ront of 400 people. It was scary at first but after a couple minutes I got into my groove and did really well. The worst I thought was that the students didnt even care what I was talking about, which is fine with me if they are not paying attention to me!


You're lucky. Here, during presentations, feedback (both what we give and receive) are integrated into our grades.

It's anxiety-provoking here. Usually, we have to write a summary of the presentation and how it relates to the "main" topic of the segment to show that we at least paid a little attention. Then we write weaknesses/strengths of the presentation in different areas, such as attire, speaking, eye contact, body language, content, preparedness, structure of content, engagement, and others. We also have to give them suggestions.

When we submit our reviews to the professor, it isn't anonymous. The professor goes through to check that everyone did their work. Then names are stripped off of the reports and given to the presenter(s). Next day in class, professor goes through it, talks about it in the class, and occasionally call on people to talk about things they wrote.

I think this is probably helpful in the long run, but it certainly is anxiety provoking at the moment.

Anyway, back on topic...

In almost all of my classes, we have that go around the room and introduce ourselves thing at the beginning of class. I try to think of the facts ahead of time, and end up using a lot of the same facts over and over but try to make it fit in with my classmates'. I try to sit in the middle so that I'm neither first nor last, which certainly helps. It helps to see what the first few people say and then introduce yourself similarly. If someone before me mentions a school activity, I usually say that I either was an SAT tutor or am currently a research assistant. If someone says they were born in a foreign country, I say that I am bilingual.


----------



## Tacos

I don't like the icebreaker games that teachers make us play.


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler

Mimic said:


> Where do you go to school? I've only had to do that once so far. I am majoring in Computer Science though, where almost everybody, teachers included, are pretty socially awkward.


i go to a pretty large university, we've done that in almost all of my smaller classes



ThatLonerChick said:


> Yeah I hate talking infront of people but it's something I really want to get over.
> and to think, I'm going to be a teacher lol :S


yeah i'm going to be a teacher as well, haha we've got to get over it sometime



blue the puppy said:


> ugh. when i taught i NEVER made my students do this, mainly because i know how nervous it made me.
> do you have a 'fun fact' ready to go? sometimes being prepared/knowing what to say makes things a bit easier.


i usually don't, thinking of something random to say beforehand might help


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler

also, does anyone else have more problems speaking in front of small groups than larger ones? i've had to give a couple of presentations in front of 500 or more people and did fine, but in a room of 15 i tend to panic. maybe it has something to do with being able to see each individual face looking at you in a small group, i don't know.


----------



## lookingforthemagic

Dirt Road Rambler said:


> also, does anyone else have more problems speaking in front of small groups than larger ones? i've had to give a couple of presentations in front of 500 or more people and did fine, but in a room of 15 i tend to panic. maybe it has something to do with being able to see each individual face looking at you in a small group, i don't know.


That is totally me. My therapist is always astounded that I don't have a problem with public speaking, for the most part. I somewhat enjoy giving speeches in front of huge groups of people. It's a challenge, and sometimes I like a challenge.

But in groups of like 20 or fewer it freaks me out. My anxiety goes through the roof. Same with working in small groups.

Anyway, back to your original question, I'm going to be a freshman in college this semester, and I'm terrified of those stupid first week "icebreaker" activities. I've had to do them for as long as I can remember, and I can't handle them. They're the worst.

I actually skipped the first day of second semester my senior year of high school for that reason.


----------



## Freiheit

My speech gets very odd when I'm put on the spot like that. As they get closer to it being my turn, my chest feels like I'm about to have a heart attack.


----------



## Blanck

I used to skip the first day of classes just to avoid that. Its really excruciating, I know exactly what you mean. I remember once, the teacher was going around the class, and by the time he got to me my heart was beating so hard the two people next to me could feel it through the table.


----------



## Rainbat

If they ask you for a fun fact, tell them you hate ice-breakers.


----------



## Vance

Dirt Road Rambler said:


> also, does anyone else have more problems speaking in front of small groups than larger ones? i've had to give a couple of presentations in front of 500 or more people and did fine, but in a room of 15 i tend to panic. maybe it has something to do with being able to see each individual face looking at you in a small group, i don't know.


Same thing happens to me


----------



## bullsfan

I'll be very afraid to introduce myself to the class on my first day of college. Seeing all new faces will scare me the most.


----------



## catcharay

I've largely overcome this. There's still a little anxiety but not as debilitating. Just try to have a present perspective of your surroundings rather than visualize their perspective of you


----------



## the fella

This thread is triggering my anxiety.  The semester starts in a couple weeks and I wasn't worried about this, but am now.


----------



## TheForgotten

Oh man, the start of the year is always so stressful and this is one of the big reasons. This year I'm gonna prepare so I don't have to make something up on the spot.


----------



## Poisoned

I didn't even think about the "Get to know you" days at the start of the school year. :afr
I'm gonna be a freshman in college... I can't even think about getting my books this week without freaking out. T_T


----------



## applesauce5482

argh i dislike doing that.

last year we had to make a list of things about ourselves on a piece of paper, pin it to our shirt, and talk to random people in the class for like 20min. I hated it


----------



## bg09

Yeah I really hate those things, like others said for me it's the whole buildup and having to think about what you're gonna say that makes it worse... Idk why but it's really frustrating!


----------



## Openyoureyes

omg thanks for reminding me..those things scare me like you can tell im nervous anyone know how not to be so obviously nervous?


----------



## Tangerine

I just remind myself..so I shake and am nervous talking in front of people. Big deal! No one's going to go home and think about my short interaction and how much I was shaking. People have their own lives to think about.


----------



## ballroomblitz

Are you me? Like everyone else, I have the exact same process as you do when it comes to speaking... and not even just speaking, but reading as well.


----------



## GD8

Holy **** they still do that kind of stuff in college? :afr There's no way I could even remotely handle doing something like that with how severe my SA is now, much less 6 or so times in one day


----------



## Propaganda

"I wish I could walk around with kittens in my pockets so I can give them to strangers looking sad." =P

Even though I get a massive waive of anxiety I still do fine with introductions; I just don't give a @!#$ anymore. Being mostly 10 to 6 years older then anyone, I feel like an alpha dog. Now, if there is a girl I find my type in the class... I still do things the same - pretend I am 'one badass [email protected]#$er'.


----------



## PauloTheHouseElf

Dirt Road Rambler said:


> so for those of you in college like me (or high school or whatever) the fall semester will be here before long. a source of anxiety for me is the first day of class when the professor goes around the room and has everyone state their name, major, hometown, a fun fact, etc. i don't know why that this freaks me out so much, but for the last few semesters it really has. it's like i'm semi-nervous, but still pretty composed when the first person speaks. then as the speaking trail moves closer to me i get more anxious. by the time the person right before me is giving their spiel, my heart feels like a kick drum, my face feels hot, my hands are sweaty. then sure enough, i start to speak and my voice is shakier than a 80 year old rope bridge. afterwards i usually feel like everyone sees me as weak (which some probably do and some don't). what's weird is occasionally i'll have to speak and be totally confident, no shaking at all, and all i had to do is reassure myself by thinking, "you got this!" other times that does not work at all. most of the time in a totally spontaneous speaking situation i am fine, it's just when there is some sort of buildup like going around the room and speaking in class. anyone have any personal experiences/advice on this challenge?


HAHAHAHA story of my life! Such a good post.


----------



## Shadow2009

In English the other day the lecturer spoke for the entire lesson and I thought "phew, no dumb icebreakers " and then naturally her next sentence was "okay well i've done enough talking, why don't we go round the room and introduce ourselves to the class? Just say your name, your age, where you come from, maybe what your hobbies are and what you hope to gain from the course ".

-_- Oh, and I was the last one to speak. I just pretended I was drawing in my notepad to avoid looking nervous but it was so obvious I was ****ting myself 'cos my legs were shaking.


----------



## flagg lives

i'm just like you, when it's spontaneous it's fine, but when i have to sit and wait for my turn I get incredibly nervous. its hard to BS something "interesting" about myself.


----------



## burrito

I always hated doing those things. I only had to do it my first semester and my heart beat would get pretty ridiculous lol. In my mind I was thinking "wtf.. am I really nervous about this?". 

I think its a learned reaction for me. I was fine in speech class...go figure. 

But yeah I think youll be less nervous if you feel a little prepared for it.


----------



## kittenamos

Poster said:


> I know exactly what you mean. If you were asked suddenly, its perfectly fine. If you have to wait for your turn, its pretty agonising.


That is exactly how it is for me. :afr


----------



## cali2013

I'm not a fan of first day ice-breakers either. I find them largely useless as no one ever remembers what anyone says. 

There's no need to get nervous. People will forget whatever you said by the third/fourth week of class (if not before then), so there's no point in stressing yourself out over it!


----------



## GD8

flagg lives said:


> i'm just like you, when it's spontaneous it's fine, but when i have to sit and wait for my turn I get incredibly nervous. its hard to BS something "interesting" about myself.


I'm the opposite, if it's spontaneous I just completely freeze up and have no idea what to say


----------



## sunset22

I'm in my fifties and still panic with public introductions. It has gotten a little better in recent years because I just don't care what others thinks so much anymore....most of the time. 
However, I have a 15 year old son who has been unable to speak in class. He managed to read something off the board in class the other day and it went okay, but what a week we had leading up to it. He was planning on trying to get out of it, but the teacher asked him to please try, so he did because he likes the teacher. Normally he would flat out refuse. I'm glad he found out that he can do it and hopefully the next time will be easier. 

There will be a lot of presenting in class this year and I would like to know how my husband and I can help him. What strategies do you use to get you through these situations? He has no practice because so far the teachers have let him off the hook. Even when the kids have to break up into groups to work on projects he works alone. It breaks my heart that he has no strategies in place to deal with social situations, especially at school.


----------



## JohnnyCampo

happens to me all the time. When it's approaching my turn my palms will usually start sweating profusely and my heart starts to beat faster. I tend to recite what I want to say in my head and sometimes write down on paper exactly what I want to say. Then when the moment comes for me to speak, I screw up at what I want to say and end up a anxious mess. sucks. don't know how to overcome this.


----------



## Charmander

Dirt Road Rambler said:


> also, does anyone else have more problems speaking in front of small groups than larger ones? i've had to give a couple of presentations in front of 500 or more people and did fine, but in a room of 15 i tend to panic. maybe it has something to do with being able to see each individual face looking at you in a small group, i don't know.


You're exactly like me. :/ I think it's because it's a lot more claustrophobic when you're in a smaller group and when you're in front of a LOT of people I find it more comforting to know that people probably aren't that interested in what you're talking about and in a weird way there's less attention on you because it's more spread out.
And I'm in the same boat as you. I'm starting uni in a few weeks and I'm absolutely terrified of these stupid icebreakers. I can't imagine how anyone, even people without SAD, find them in any way useful. I also seem to always be the person right at the end. I'd prefer to get it over and done with. :um I'm also dreading class "games" that teachers do to liven the class up a bit. I actually prefer an hour of just copying what the teacher's saying on my own. I feel so boring, lol!


----------



## oceanlife

On the first day of my human sexuality class the teacher was poking fun at how useless and boring the self introductions were. Instead he just asked the entire class questions. I usually try to sit in one of the front corner seats so I can go first if we have to introduce ourselves, of course it can back fire and I can be the last one to go.


----------



## river1

The ice breakers weren't so bad for me. I actually enjoyed them.


----------



## TerraKitty

So,Im turning 7th grade,and on a new school. New faces and new teachers and thats why it makes me so nervous. Can someone please help me to introduce myself in front of the class? By thinking of I could be embarrased,I am so super shaking right now.


----------



## jjj21

When it is time for everyone to go around and introduce themselves, I get extremely anxious and my heart beats extremely fast. The more information I have to say, the worse it gets. I don't know why I get so anxious; when I think back on it, it isn't a big deal. It's not embarrassing or anything. If it's possible, I try to go first or second to get it over with, otherwise my heart will be beating really fast the whole time.


----------

